# Mahindra 4035 PTO won't engage!



## VTarborist (4 mo ago)

This is my first tractor so please excuse my ignorance and bear with me.
I recently bought a used 2013 Mahindra 4035 tractor (40HP, 4WD).
I have not been able to get the PTO to engage at all. I read the user's manual and am following all the instructions. The tractor has electric controls for PTO - push button and rotary Manual/Off/Auto switch - but no PTO lever. (There is a plugged hole through the panel between the 4WD control and the gear selector...)
The solenoid is getting power and the push button will glow solid or blinking green like it is supposed to but the PTO shaft won't turn. No noise or clunk just silence like it's not even there. I have no idea how to diagnose it. I checked the electrical components and everything is intact. Must be a mechanical issue...?
Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning VTarborist, welcome to the forum.

You are getting power to the solenoid. The solenoid is an electric actuated hydraulic valve that applies hydraulic actuating pressure to the PTO clutch pack. The clutch pack is a series of friction discs that are squeezed together by hydraulic actuating pressure to drive the PTO shaft. Do you hear an audible "click" from the solenoid when power is applied? Next step is to pull the solenoid and witness that it is functioning.


----------



## VTarborist (4 mo ago)

thanks for the welcome and the information! I am definitely still learning how all this works and fits together.
The solenoid is definitely working.
I read somewhere else that somebody with a similar problem as mine discovered a "reset that could be pushed by a small screwdriver after removing a plug on the electronic PTO valve body".
Any insight on that?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am not aware of a reset screw. An audible "click" doesn't guarantee the solenoid valve is functioning. If you have witnessed the solenoid valve functioning, then you are not getting actuating pressure to the clutch pack, or the clutch pack is kaput. You need a service manual.
Attached is a download version for $42. Hard copies are quite expensive.

SERVICE MANUAL FOR MAHINDRA 3535, 4035, 4535, AND 5035 GEAR (DIGITAL VERSION)


----------



## VTarborist (4 mo ago)

That's what my mechanic said - that I may not be getting actuating pressure to the clutch pack.
thanks, I'll download the manual and see what I can find.


----------

